# How to Find SEO Job in Dubai



## smjunaidiqbal (Apr 13, 2011)

I am SEO Expert by profession and I am looking for some SEO job in Dubai. Can some one guide me how to find a job in Dubai regarding SEO?


----------



## expatglobal (Apr 25, 2011)

You better find it on some job portal.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Junaid, could you please send me your CV and a portfolio for some of the projects you already worked on. Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mkhalid123 said:


> Hi Junaid, could you please send me your CV and a portfolio for some of the projects you already worked on. Thanks


Hi,
His ship sailed into the desert long ago - last logged onto site in April 2011.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> His ship sailed into the desert long ago - last logged onto site in April 2011.
> Cheers
> Steve


I didn't check the date of the post as it comes through the suggestions. If he or anybody else still needs it, they can reply to my post.

Thanks for pointing out, i will keep the date of the post in mind for sure next time.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I wonder if he googled it?


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

possibly


----------

